
WebChoices: Digital Advertising Alliance's Consumer Choice Tool for Web US - peter_l_downs
http://optout.aboutads.info/?c=2&lang=EN
======
peter_l_downs
I'm torn about the title – this is a tool for opting out of advertising
(supposedly? it's linked to by Google in their "why am I seeing this
advertisement" pop-up), which is totally not clear given the title of the
page.

